# Top 150 ASX



## stargazer (2 April 2007)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me where I can find the top 20/50 or 150 companies on the ASX in Market Cap order *online.*

I am able to find the index but not the individual companies.

S&P have changed their format and can't find the above.  

Cheers
SG


----------



## doctorj (2 April 2007)

You could try http://www.ascii-data.com/index_real.html


----------



## doctorj (2 April 2007)

Here's the top 20 by market cap for you from that website:


----------



## stargazer (2 April 2007)

Thankyou for taking the time DoctorJ

much appreciated

How do you bring up BHP  i tick 1.00B. - 100.00B and get NAB at top


Cheers
SG


----------



## doctorj (2 April 2007)

There's a link on the main page which says "Download the search engine's comma delimited text file. Includes dividends declared and dates."

The data in the screenshot was just from very basic manipulation of the data in that file.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (2 April 2007)

Cheers Doc......is that host site yours?


----------



## doctorj (2 April 2007)

No way!  You can contact the owner here: catfish@comswest.net.au (email shamelessly stolen from the website).

I have no connection to the person whatsoever.  Just trying to help out a little where I can.


----------



## stargazer (3 April 2007)

Thanks DoctorJ

A breath of fresh air

Cheers
SG


----------

